# Miso



## Ucmd (Oct 31, 2015)

I am going to try me hand at fermenting miso. Does anyone here have experience with this. I am looking for recipes or website suggestions as well. Thanks.


----------



## buttermilk (Oct 31, 2015)

I've never actually made miso because of the amount of time needed and not having enough space to avoid only smelling fermenting things all the time. It's very doable though. The best concise technique I've seen online is here: http://permaculturenews.org/2012/02/04/making-miso/

If you end up starting some, I'd love to hear about it.


----------



## Jordanp (Oct 31, 2015)

Check out Sandor Katz book the art of Fermentation or William Shurtleff's book on Miso and here is Sandor Katz site: http://www.wildfermentation.com/category/miso/


----------



## Ucmd (Oct 31, 2015)

Super helpful. Keep the links coming. I have read much of the Katz stuff.


----------



## Zweber12 (Oct 31, 2015)

i frequently mix brown miso with Japanese mayonnaise; then coat (2-3mm) the top of a salmon piece. Put it in the oven on 190C, covered with tinfoil. When almost done, take the tinfoil off to brown the top slightly. Best served with rice!


----------



## Dardeau (Oct 31, 2015)

Keep us updated, this is right up my alley. I know Karring went through a ferment everything phase, he may have tried miso


----------



## Ucmd (Nov 1, 2015)

Karring, comments please. Currently I am doing kombucha, confit lemons, sauerkraut, and kimchi. Please enlighten me.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Nov 1, 2015)

I'm doing sauerkraut as well, first batch of the Fall should be ready in <1week. I got start to end pics from my previous batch and have been meaning to upload them since May (too warm to ferment well wrih summerish weather )


----------



## Ucmd (Nov 1, 2015)

tjangula said:


> I'm doing sauerkraut as well, first batch of the Fall should be ready in <1week. I got start to end pics from my previous batch and have been meaning to upload them since May (too warm to ferment well wrih summerish weather )



Hiw long did you ferment the craut. What spices did you add. Do you find that you have to pour out water for first week?


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Nov 1, 2015)

Ucmd said:


> Hiw long did you ferment the craut. What spices did you add. Do you find that you have to pour out water for first week?



I'm going to be uploading the pics and the processes I used sometime this week hopefully. I like to go for 3 weeks and I add caraway and juniper. I actually add water (use to dissolve salt) but when I overload the crock some of it ends up bubbling over and making a mess.


----------



## Ucmd (Nov 1, 2015)

Hmm, I added no water and I fact had to pour out water because my kraut was drowning....I wonder if I over salted.


----------



## buttermilk (Nov 2, 2015)

Ucmd said:


> Hmm, I added no water and I fact had to pour out water because my kraut was drowning....I wonder if I over salted.



This isn't necessarily a sign of over-salting. Unless it was a severe miscalculation, there shouldn't be any issue. If the salinity ends up at too high a level, you can add water and let it equalize for a couple of days to reduce the in-solution salt.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Nov 2, 2015)

I've always made it covered in fluid with the stone weight on top to ensure it's anaerobic. I use probably 1-1.5% salt based on the weight of cabbage and about 2L of water for 8-10kg of cabbage. Once I get my pics and stuff up from May I'll post a link here.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Nov 5, 2015)

tjangula said:


> I've always made it covered in fluid with the stone weight on top to ensure it's anaerobic. I use probably 1-1.5% salt based on the weight of cabbage and about 2L of water for 8-10kg of cabbage. Once I get my pics and stuff up from May I'll post a link here.



http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/24947-Lacto-fermentation-Sauerkraut


----------



## Ucmd (Nov 8, 2015)

I ordered Koji and will start ferment soon. Please post experience with this. I'll post pics.


----------



## jklip13 (Nov 8, 2015)

Ahh, the magic of Aspergillus oryzae


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Nov 8, 2015)

I'm looking forward to seeing this, I also enjoy miso, but at the rate I use it I can't justify making it since I can easily get a quality organic miso for a decent orice


----------

